# October Goose Hunt



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey Fellas,

Just curious hunting central Nodak in late October might I have any speckle-bellies come into my goose spread? (its for field hunting mallard)


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Chances are slim....a little better the further west you are.Most Whitefronts migrate non-stop from Sask to Louisiana/Texas.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

In 30 years of hunting waterfowl in ND I have shot 1 speck and seen /heard probably 1/2 dozen flocks. Of course I hunt mostly the eastern 1/3 of the state. There are probably more farther west.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Good question,I remember hunting in sask in late sept the specs were already heading south,very few around by mid oct,so me thinks your odds are [email protected]


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

If you hunt the NW side of the state I would say you have a chance. I have seen a few flocks in eastern nodak but were migrating


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

I only see a few flocks each year in the SE part of the state and have only been able to harvest a couple in five years. If you are after Specks there are some really good locations in the country but Nodak isn't one of them. I hope you get lucky though, have a great time in October.


----------



## razorrt5 (Jul 9, 2014)

Okay. I'll be hunting the eastern part of the state so I won't hold my breath. was hoping to eat a few and mount one. thanks fellas


----------



## Wulffhunter (Dec 12, 2011)

Last fall I shot one in Western MN and saw three or four flocks from mid October to late November. I'm surprised you guys don't see more.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Have to go farther west into ND and you can get them for a small window when they re pushing thru.


----------

